# crap bus drivers



## CAV (Jun 9, 2008)

Can anyone help me?
a bus took the mirror off my hymer B754.
Quoted £253+vat from hymer u.k (Brownhills N/W)
Does anybody know where i can get one at a more reasonable price.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi CAV

Try http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/ the usual one for Hymers is the DAF/MAN/ERF http://www.a1mirrors.com/shop/cart.php?target=product&product_id=74&category_id=1 assuming yours is electrical heated and operated. Although these are 24 volt they do work on 12v.

Give them a ring - I found them very helpful.

Bill


----------



## CAV (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Bill,
I've had a look on there website,have you any idea which mirror would be the best replacement.


----------



## billmac (May 25, 2005)

Hi CAV,
The one I fitted to our Hymer 644 was the DAF/MAN/ERF as shown by my link. I assume yours was electrically operated. The main criteria is the diameter of the mounting spindle.

The mirror is for 24v lorry operation but works perfectly ok on the 12v system. The only difference in operation is that the positioning motor system works in reverse i.e. 'up' goes down and 'in' goes out but this is no maor problem.

The only other difference is that it can save you about £200 !!!

Hope this helps.

Bill


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And the bus driver got back to the depot and reported his mirror had been smashed by a crap motorhome driver who probably drives something a lot narrower every day.
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## CAV (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks again Bill.


----------



## CAV (Jun 9, 2008)

Dave P,
As the van was parked at the time.......like i said ,crap bus drivers.
And i drive a petrol tanker.Not quite that narrow . :wink:


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

CAV said:


> Dave P,
> As the van was parked at the time.......like i said ,crap bus drivers.
> And i drive a petrol tanker.Not quite that narrow . :wink:


So, was it hit by two buses, or were there two people driving the bus?

H


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

8350 + Posts,

I'm sure he is trying for 9000 before then end of the month???


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I was not criticising your driving.
I simply made a statement that the bus driver would defend himself for his broken mirror on return to the depot.


8351 for any one that is counting.

Part time work gives me more time to log on to mhf.

Dave p


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> I was not criticising your driving.
> I simply made a statement that the bus driver would defend himself for his broken mirror on return to the depot.
> 
> 8351 for any one that is counting.
> ...


carry on dave, i find your posting style a lot more agreeable than others i wont mention (time to get off my hobbyhorse  )

karlb


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you Karl
It is nice to be apreciated by ones fellow member.
I sometimes have dificulty in expressing what I feel due to dyslexia problems.
These have now been mostly overcome by the use of a pc.
Thanks again now I think we may be at 8353
If you are ever up our part of the world maybe I could buy you a pint in recognition for my thanks :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

I'm not a bus driver but can I just say it's not only bus drivers that are crap. I recently got stuck in a large queue of traffic behind a MHF member's Kontiki that was driving 45mph in a 60mph zone from Newhaven to Seaford. I thought it was very selfish. :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Andysam,
He just wanted to be at the front of the queue.

Dave p


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

:lol: 

He most definitely was.


----------

